# Not really tear stains but CRUSTY GUNK



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

I know, sounds weird. But our Maltese has tear stains that form crusty eye boogers. *Is that normal? * I've read about tear stains on this forum but I don't know if that is the same thing I am talking about.

I've taken some scissors and cut them out very carefully. *Is that OK to do?*


After reading mixed reviews of Angel Eyes, I'm stopping that and getting some Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

As long as it is not green or smells bad, it is normal. Just take a wet cotton ball and wipe them out. You can use a flea comb or face comb to go through the hair after you wipe it off.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

This is what i do exactly. My boy yorkie gets alot more than my other two so i was concerned about dry eye as it runs in yorkie breed so i took him to opthamologist for tear test and he was fine and it is clear but yes green is a sign of eye infection. If it is real excessive, dog is squinting in light, etc then you may want to have tear stain test done next time at the vet as dry eye is very painful like having sand in your eye. It happens in humans too as we age we have less tear production so the reason many people cannot wear contacts as they get older. Same can happen in dogs. This is why you do not want to use saline solution alot opthamologist said is because it will mess with the natural production of tears and then you will have a problem. 

Another thing she said to do is use warm water on the cotton ball, cotton pad, wash cloth. The flea comb is great as it gets the excess out 


QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 16 2008, 11:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690375


> As long as it is not green or smells bad, it is normal. Just take a wet cotton ball and wipe them out. You can use a flea comb or face comb to go through the hair after you wipe it off.[/B]


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I would just stay on top of keeping it clean. Perri doesn't stain anymore but the hair does get a bit crusty just from wetness that dries. A nice product for cleaning the face is the spa lavish facial scrub, or you can use a tearless puppy shampoo. I also use colloidal silver on a cotton pad and wipe his face with that in between washings. It has antimicrobial benefits and helps keep the area fresh and free from that yeasty buildup.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Mine don't stain, and have no underlying issues. They get black gunk. I just grab ahold, and pull it out.
It's usually a bit dried up, and slides right off.


----------

